# Arlo is missing



## poiuytrewq (20 April 2019)

Iâ€™ve been fairly cool I feel, cats wander right?  until now. Iâ€™m beginning to feel a bit hysterical. I think a few lovely glasses of Pimms havenâ€™t helped the situation but my little tiger is gone


----------



## silv (20 April 2019)

How long has he been gone for?


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 April 2019)

Since Thursday. He never goâ€™s out for more than a few hours and certainly never over night. 
We have literally scoured the area. Including at night with thermal imaging cameras. Nothing


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 April 2019)

Oh no!  I really hope that he comes home soon.


----------



## scats (21 April 2019)

Have you got nearby neighbours? Could you knock on doors and ask them to check their sheds/garages?

Our elderly cat went missing 3 years ago, she was my soul mate and I have never felt heartbreak like it.  We found her 5 weeks later but sadly it was too late and she was too weak so we had to have her PTS.  The whole thing has traumatised me to the point that I wonâ€™t let our cats out overnight and if I havenâ€™t seen them for a couple of hours, I panic.  I totally understand how you are feeling.

I hope your cat comes home soon x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 April 2019)

A neighbour stopped us when we were walking the dogs, one day last year, to ask if we had seen one of her cats.  Unfortunately we hadn't but she stopped us again about a week later, saying that the cat had come home.  The theory was that she had been stuck in an outbuilding over a long weekend Bank Holiday.  I would ask your neighbours to check carefully and would probably go poking around the gardens of any who have gone away for Easter.


----------



## pixie27 (21 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			A neighbour stopped us when we were walking the dogs, one day last year, to ask if we had seen one of her cats.  Unfortunately we hadn't but she stopped us again about a week later, saying that the cat had come home.  The theory was that she had been stuck in an outbuilding over a long weekend Bank Holiday.  I would ask your neighbours to check carefully and would probably go poking around the gardens of any who have gone away for Easter.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this, maybe take a bag of biscuits out and shake them around near sheds/garages. My little cat befriended a fisherman a few years ago and was always sat in his garage, I always worried that heâ€™d get locked in accidentally.

Have you got any local FB groups? Theyâ€™re quite useful for lost cats. 

How far is your search radius? Might be worth going further than normal in case heâ€™s been scared off by a fox/dog/cat. 

I was told by a lovely old cat lady that itâ€™s easier to look at night. Your thermal imaging stuff will no doubt be better, but her trick was shining a torch light everywhere as their eyes will reflect it. 

Really hope he comes home soon x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 April 2019)

try not to panic, all of mine at some point have gone off for 2-3 days, some have done it regularly others only once. there's lots of hunting about just now. I really hate that feeling when they don't turn up for dinner though. Fingers crossed he's just out partying. I sometimes put slips of paper with a description and contact details through neighbours doors if especially worried-I then sometimes get texts saying they've seen them at local farms etc. I live on a loop of road about 7 miles long but only 4/5 households and 2 farms on it.

Good call about out buildings and garages-a friend lost her cat for over a week and it was found in  a garage down the road when the owners came back from holiday.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 April 2019)

Weâ€™ve done food shaking, torches every and any times of day and night. 
We donâ€™t have any close neighbours but the village have been told, there are people I donâ€™t know down there but â€œparish council Peteâ€ (!!) is on the case and if he knows everyone will  heâ€™s a lovely guy!
My hope now Is for tomorrow, that heâ€™s been handed in to a vet or rescue and tomorrow they will be back to proper work and Iâ€™ll be able to contact them. Currently itâ€™s all answer phones with recorded messages.


----------



## Mule (22 April 2019)

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Shady (22 April 2019)

Fingers crossed here too. One of mine went missing once and I thought that was it, only for him to stroll in the door 5 days later like he'd been on holiday. No idea where he went, there's nothing here  but he never did it again. He must have been about a year old and I think he just went too far and couldn't find his way back . My OH had only just come back from calling him miles down in the valley and he came in the door  soon after that.
 Really hoping you get some good news today P. x


----------



## Lindylouanne (22 April 2019)

Scruffles goes missing this time of year on a regular basis for days at a time. He is a hunter, there are plenty of rabbits and he has no need for tinned or dry food.

Try not to worry, Arlo will turn up without a care in the world oblivious to the fact he has caused so much grief.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 April 2019)

Hope he is home soon. Do you have a vacuum cleaner with a bag/dust collector? You could walk and lay a trail in case he has wandered outside his area?


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 April 2019)

We had a cat that would go missing for days once the weather warms up, hopefully he will turn up soon.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 April 2019)

We had a call yesterday in response to my posters. He was â€œdefinitelyâ€ seen in a bit of forest on Friday by two people who agree it was him. Itâ€™s a few miles from home so it seems heâ€™s gone a fair way. If heâ€™s carried on he could be anywhere by now 
Iâ€™m trawling the area constantly by car and on foot but we are surrounded by fields and trees. Itâ€™s the proverbial needle in a haystack. How/where do you ever stop. 
I keep getting told itâ€™s what cats do but tbh it doesnâ€™t help! Iâ€™m literally out of my mind worrying about him. 
I really thought yesterday heâ€™d be found.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 April 2019)

Iâ€™ve done the hoover thing! Thanks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 April 2019)




----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 April 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			We had a call yesterday in response to my posters. He was â€œdefinitelyâ€ seen in a bit of forest on Friday by two people who agree it was him. Itâ€™s a few miles from home so it seems heâ€™s gone a fair way. If heâ€™s carried on he could be anywhere by now 
Iâ€™m trawling the area constantly by car and on foot but we are surrounded by fields and trees. Itâ€™s the proverbial needle in a haystack. How/where do you ever stop.
I keep getting told itâ€™s what cats do but tbh it doesnâ€™t help! Iâ€™m literally out of my mind worrying about him.
I really thought yesterday heâ€™d be found.
		
Click to expand...

cat trap and some food in the area? might catch something you dont want though.


----------



## Ellietotz (29 April 2019)

Has he come home yet? It's so horrible when they go missing.  They can go away for a few days when it's warm and hide in the shade. I hope he returns soon.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 April 2019)

I am sorry OP, I didnt see that your last post was last wednesday.


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 April 2019)

No heâ€™s not home. There were possible sightings both good Friday and the following Friday. Both in vaguely the same area but both with a river between us and him. Heâ€™d have had to find one of the few ways across so we were a bit unsure but have none the less spent literally hours, days trawling the area. This morning we have had another call saying he might have run across the road in front of someone we know in the village the other side of us. This is a little more plausible maybe. I have no posters in that area so that and knocking a few doors maybe is todayâ€™s job. 
Itâ€™s the not knowing if heâ€™s starving/ hurt lying in a ditch or locked in somewhere thatâ€™s killing me


----------



## scats (30 April 2019)

Iâ€™m really gutted for you.  Iâ€™d hoped he would be home by now.
Still keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 April 2019)

I'm sorry Arlo still isn't home. We lost our Bengal for 8 weeks and found her two miles away after a call from a local gamekeeper laying down pullets saw her. She had kept herself fed and watered so don't give up hope. Lxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 April 2019)

It is very worrying when you lose a cat but I doubt that he will be very hungry, there is plenty around for cats to eat atm!


----------



## Teajack (30 April 2019)

All fingers crossed for you OP xx.  Been through this a few times and its horrible (thankfully always a happy ending).  First time I was searching someone told me that given the choice cats will always go up not down - to the top of a building not the basement, uphill rather than down.  Didn't pay much attention at the time but with mine this has always turned out to be correct.


----------



## Ellietotz (30 April 2019)

Sorry to hear he isn't home.  
Is he chipped? Have you just moved house or anything? Anything at home changed i.e. new pet? I would make leaflets and post them through lots of houses in the area asking people to check sheds and garages. People will have been doing more things outside with the nice weather so he may have gone into a shed or something. Put posters up too and post pictures on Facebook pages for lost cats in your area. 
Don't lose hope x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 April 2019)

Yeah definitely don't give up hope, my Daisy buggered off for six weeks until she was found - and that was during a cold winter.  Arlo is probably having the time of his life and will saunter in at some point and wonder what all the fuss is about.


----------



## TheresaW (30 April 2019)

We lost one of our elderly cats a couple of years ago. Heâ€™d had a couple of seizures in the past, and we really feared the worst. Almost 6 weeks later we had a note through the door when we got in from work saying someone had taken in a cat matching his description. Even seeing him myself, I still couldnâ€™t believe it was him.

Donâ€™t give up hope. Xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2019)

Everything crossed for his safe return. Having had missing moggies, I can share your concerns.


----------



## McFluff (30 April 2019)

How awful, itâ€™s horrendous when they go missing. 
We lost one of ours around this time a couple of years ago. Searched all garages and sheds in the area and put up posters and contacted microchip. 
Cats protection league advised us to hang up some of our dirty laundry and any blankets the cats used on our washing line. The theory is that the smell helps them find their way back. For us, it worked and two days later a hungry and thirsty cat turned up. Much to the relief of her brother who had been kept in and taken for walks on a lead. Which hated. Really hated. 
Hope he comes home soon.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 May 2019)

I hope he shows up soon.


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 May 2019)

Thank you all so much. We had another possible sighting yesterday. My lovely mum (who has a cat kit! Consisting of towels- not sure why! A bag of treats, a shaker and something else I canâ€™t recall!) has been amazing and drives over here to walk looking for him so she did the new area yesterday but no luck. I went in the evening and a ginger cat was in the exact place Arlo was seen so Iâ€™m now assuming it wasnâ€™t actually him anyway. 
Thanks for all the tips and advice aswell. I think itâ€™s all done but keep them coming! Anything that may possibly help is amazing! 
Tonight will be the last time two weeks ago that he chased me up the stairs biting my ankles.... I kind of miss even that


----------



## Ellietotz (1 May 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			Thank you all so much. We had another possible sighting yesterday. My lovely mum (who has a cat kit! Consisting of towels- not sure why! A bag of treats, a shaker and something else I canâ€™t recall!) has been amazing and drives over here to walk looking for him so she did the new area yesterday but no luck. I went in the evening and a ginger cat was in the exact place Arlo was seen so Iâ€™m now assuming it wasnâ€™t actually him anyway.
Thanks for all the tips and advice aswell. I think itâ€™s all done but keep them coming! Anything that may possibly help is amazing!
Tonight will be the last time two weeks ago that he chased me up the stairs biting my ankles.... I kind of miss even that 

Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry to hear this. I was so hoping you were going to say he was back. I was told not to call for my cat while walking around when he went missing earlier this year as it can confuse them and possibly make them lose track. He came back home on his own in the end like nothing had happened! It was absolutely horrendous though and he had only been gone three days so I know how you feel. I really really hope Arlo returns soon.


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 May 2019)

Still nothing ðŸ˜¢
I really hope thereâ€™s no one on here I know but my partner has a shortlisted job interview and I should be really chuffed for him but it means a move and where does that leave Arly if he does come home! 
Not that I honestly think he will but it was my first thought when he told me


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 May 2019)

Nb- if anyone knows me in reality this is very classified info at this point!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 May 2019)

I feel for you. One of ours went missing and we moved some months after. I always wondered what happened to him. I hope he turns up soon.


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 May 2019)

It may not happen of course. Iâ€™m also sure there will be a whole lot more to panic about if it does. 
I suppose I will obviously update chip details but such a horrible thought of him turning up and us being gone


----------



## Mule (14 May 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			It may not happen of course. Iâ€™m also sure there will be a whole lot more to panic about if it does.
I suppose I will obviously update chip details but such a horrible thought of him turning up and us being gone 

Click to expand...

I'm sorry  It's a horrible situation to be in xx


----------

